
Huawei is preparing some truly pessimistic forecasts - finphil
https://medium.com/futuresin/huawei-is-bracing-for-the-worst-6e3a7a5bf21f
======
NotPaidToPost
“The green reed which bends in the wind is stronger than the mighty oak which
breaks in a storm.”

― Confucius

~~~
topicseed
Now, let's wait and see whether Huawei bends, or breaks.

~~~
finphil
Exactly!

